# [SOLVED] internet only works in safemode with networking



## Pilikia (Jan 2, 2009)

I called my isp and they told me that there is a program running in the background. We went though the whole prosess of ipconfig, ipconfig /release, etc. And the last thing they told me was to run my computer in safemode with networking and that's what they told me, there is a program running in the background and it's not letting you on the internet. I've used adware to clean my computer of any spyware and such and still whenever i've gone into normal mode, my internet still does not work. Can anyone please help me?


----------



## ang_hammarad (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: internet only works in safemode with networking*

In regular start mode, if you go to the command prompt and try to ping a web site will it ping? Example: ping www.yahoo.com


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: internet only works in safemode with networking*

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Pilikia (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: internet only works in safemode with networking*

*This Is What It Says*



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PILIKIA
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-9A-13-3F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 71.85.196.152
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.192.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 71.85.192.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.114.37.12
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.217.0.5
24.217.201.67
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 03, 2009 10:17:48
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 04, 2009 5:58:33 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>ping 71.85.196.152

Pinging 71.85.196.152 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 71.85.196.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>ping 71.85.192.1

Pinging 71.85.192.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 71.85.192.1: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=255
Reply from 71.85.192.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=255
Reply from 71.85.192.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=255
Reply from 71.85.192.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 71.85.192.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 5ms, Maximum = 13ms, Average = 7ms

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>ping 24.217.0.5

Pinging 24.217.0.5 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 24.217.0.5: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60
Reply from 24.217.0.5: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=60
Reply from 24.217.0.5: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=60
Reply from 24.217.0.5: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=60

Ping statistics for 24.217.0.5:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 9ms, Average = 7ms

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>ping 24.217.201.67

Pinging 24.217.201.67 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 24.217.201.67: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60
Reply from 24.217.201.67: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=60
Reply from 24.217.201.67: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60
Reply from 24.217.201.67: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=60

Ping statistics for 24.217.201.67:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 8ms, Average = 7ms

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=78ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 75ms, Maximum = 79ms, Average = 77ms

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [68.180.206.184] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=51
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=51
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=51
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 68.180.206.184:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 87ms, Maximum = 88ms, Average = 87ms

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: internet only works in safemode with networking*

Well, top suspect would be some security suite running. Have you disabled any Internet Security application and any firewalls to test?

You can use MSCONFIG to disable groups of startup applications until you hit on the one that is causing the connection failure.

BTW, you have a good Internet connection, you can ping Internet sites by URL.


----------



## Pilikia (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: internet only works in safemode with networking*

Lol, thanks man I need a good connection for playing some games. I'm kind of computer illiterate. Thanks I'll keep this updated to let you know what's going on. And I don't think I've disabled any firewalls or anything. I think the only one was for Internet Explorer.


----------



## Pilikia (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: internet only works in safemode with networking*

Well, I saw that when I started my computer in Safe Mode With Networking and I do the command MSCONFIG. I go to start up and there's something running it's called, ctfmon. And when i start my computer up in normal mode, there's something with no name on there, but it's location is HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run. Also, I turned everything off, in services, that is Norton,LiveUpdate, and Symantec.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: internet only works in safemode with networking*

CTFMON isn't really an issue, though you can get rid of it if you like: http://www.neuber.com/taskmanager/process/ctfmon.exe.html


----------



## Pilikia (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: internet only works in safemode with networking*

Yeah, none of those things worked on fixing my internet.
Is there anything else I can do to fix it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: internet only works in safemode with networking*

Please post a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log here.


----------



## Pilikia (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: internet only works in safemode with networking*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:50:27 AM, on 1/7/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/?.home=ytie
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security 2006 - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe

--
End of file - 1878 bytes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: internet only works in safemode with networking*

Well, I notice remnants of a Norton product, I suggest running the Norton Removal Tool. Also, you have no AV running, sounds pretty dangerous. I'd be getting one of those as well.


Finally, let's do this:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Pilikia (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: internet only works in safemode with networking*

Hmm, I think that made my internet stop working, even in Safemode...
I might have to try that again, but when I did do it, i have to use a restore point to get my internet to start working again in Safemode. Also I don't know if this will help, but

It does Send *ALOT*, but Receives a little.


----------



## Pilikia (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: internet only works in safemode with networking*

Hey, it finally worked! I thank you so much, that was awesome for you to help me like that. I finally found a forum that actually helped me!!! 

*Thank You!!!*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: internet only works in safemode with networking*

You're welcome, glad it all worked out. :smile:


----------



## charlied1 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: internet only works in safemode with networking*



johnwill said:


> Well, I notice remnants of a Norton product, I suggest running the Norton Removal Tool. Also, you have no AV running, sounds pretty dangerous. I'd be getting one of those as well.
> 
> 
> Finally, let's do this:
> ...


Thank You!!!!! I had the same problem on windows 7 32 bit.This about drove me insane.I came across your post,seen that it could be leftover norton in the system.So I did a uninstall using revo uninstaller,rebooted the computer and could not believe my eyes I HAD INTERNET ......Again Thank You


----------

